# A.O.Smith date code?



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

FGR50248E
 
GM021171041-248E

I think it's a 6 year, but I just don't deal with these too much


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tankless said:


> FGR50248E
> 
> GM021171041-248E
> 
> I think it's a 6 year, but I just don't deal with these too much


Do you know about when it was installed?

According to AO Smiths web site the Warranty on the tank expired on 1/12/2009 so from that I gather the manufacture date is 1/2003 https://warranty.hotwater.com/HeaterInfo/HeaterSearch.aspx?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*A. O. Smith Date Code*

SERIAL NUMBER SHOWS MFG DATE DEC. 2002 :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A.O. Smith Corporation, manufactures three brands of water heaters - A.O. Smith, Glascote and Perma-Glas - and uses a 10-digit serial number with a letter-month/year code in the second third and fourth digits of the serial number. With this system, the letters A to M, excluding the letter I, are used to designate the months 1 to 12 followed by the two digit year. For example,*H06****** would indicate that the water heater was manufactured in August 2006.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that was manufactured in December of 2002.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oops. beat to the bunch..


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Its a 2002 heater.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You probably have already found this link for A.O Smith warranty info. It is the one we use.

http://www.hotwater.com/


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I did thanks....Is there a way to find out how long this unit's warranty is based off the #'s?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks anyways...I Just sold him a new one. No tankless for this guy. I had to reactivate my Pay Pal account so the guy could pay for it.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

A.O Smith = Hecho in Mexico ! Translation: Soon to leak ! :jester:


----------

